# Any way to turn off Discovery Bar?



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

The discovery is a major waste of screen space and the items I de-select in Settings keep showing up regardless of being checked or unchecked. 

For instance I had everything deselected , except for programs in My Shows. So of course they showed up, but so did New On Demand items. AND the ever irritating ads (bad enough that there are ads in the TiVo Central list, but every screen on the unit doesn't have to get me to buy Charmin products)(someone should really explain to the marketing folks that pushing ads at every single opportunity is not a good way of leaving a good impression on the consuming public).

I can see that some may want to use the Discovery Bar as a reminder of what's available. But I don't, so I'm hoping there's some secret code or setting that will turn it off.

If not, this should definitely be something to add to the next update.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

You cant turn it off, and dont expect any ability to do so... Tivo thinks they're nifty... those extra advertising spots help pay for tivo executives bonuses


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

I actually miss the way the discovery bar worked in the TivoHD Beta Search. Theme wise, very similar to Roamio, however, it was more real-time with suggestions. If you clicked on a program icon, it would explore that show and immediately change the discovery bar with other shows. You could jump adjacent programming / genres quickly and find many more shows to try out.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jwbelcher said:


> I actually miss the way the discovery bar worked in the TivoHD Beta Search. Theme wise, very similar to Roamio, however, it was more real-time with suggestions. If you clicked on a program icon, it would explore that show and immediately change the discovery bar with other shows. You could jump adjacent programming / genres quickly and find many more shows to try out.


They tried this initially, but the Premiere hardware was so slow they changed it in an effort to speed up the overall UI experience. They probably could go back to this now with the Roamio/Mini hardware but as of right now they're still sharing a code base with the Premiere so I doubt they will.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The DB has definitely gotten better (remember when the squares weren't all a consistent size and the whole thing scrolled sluggishly?), but I, too, would prefer an option to hide it completely.


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

rgr said:


> The discovery is a major waste of screen space and the items I de-select in Settings keep showing up regardless of being checked or unchecked.
> 
> For instance I had everything deselected , except for programs in My Shows. So of course they showed up, but so did New On Demand items. AND the ever irritating ads (bad enough that there are ads in the TiVo Central list, but every screen on the unit doesn't have to get me to buy Charmin products)(someone should really explain to the marketing folks that pushing ads at every single opportunity is not a good way of leaving a good impression on the consuming public).
> 
> ...


I just upgraded my home to a Roamio Pro & 3 Minis (soon selling mt reliable 2TB S3 and ridding myself of 3 VZ DVRs).

One thing I really dislike after being a TiVo user for 10 years is the Discovery Bar :down:. I know wht I want to watch and it annoys the hell out of me. 

Any known hack to disable it? Like TiVo Suggestions, it should be optional, especially since all 4 unita are Lifetime Subs.

Now I have to find a way to have the 30 Skip skip instead of doinf a really fast foward....

otherwise all great, and easy to install (MoCa)

Gman


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

GmanTiVo said:


> Now I have to find a way to have the 30 Skip skip instead of doinf a really fast foward....


See here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10024283#post10024283

As for the Discovery Bar, you'll learn to just ignore it. People have complained about it since the Premiere came out.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You have some slight controls on what it shows, but otherwise he is here to stay.


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

tatergator1 said:


> See here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10024283#post10024283
> 
> As for the Discovery Bar, you'll learn to just ignore it. People have complained about it since the Premiere came out.


the S P S 30 S (during a recorded playback) was the 1st thing I tried but the Roamio does not jump a true 30 sec, instead it does this super FF to 30 ahead. I'll have to retry

Real bummer for the Discovery Bar.... I take it TiVo get some kind of monetary renumeration for displaying ads and shows I don't care to see.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

GmanTiVo said:


> the S P S 30 S (during a recorded playback) was the 1st thing I tried but the Roamio does not jump a true 30 sec, instead it does this super FF to 30 ahead. I'll have to retry


The SPS codes can be a pain to get the Tivo to recognize sometimes. It's best to enter it while watching a recorded program. If all else fails, the 3rd-party program "kmttg" has an option to send the 30 second skip code to the Tivo via the network connection with a high success rate.


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

got the SPS30S to work, maller remote /big fingers... had to do it 3 times to take


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

agree, discovery bar is stupid


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I like it. I've found a bunch of programs over the years from the Discovery Bar.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Must admit, it's been useful a couple of times for me too.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

I kind of like it too.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

DB is one of those features some find useful. Since I don't, I was just wishing that I could turn it off. Not advocating eliminating it, just to make it optional.


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

rgr said:


> DB is one of those features some find useful. Since I don't, I was just wishing that I could turn it off. Not advocating eliminating it, just to make it optional.


+1

I'd like to always have the choice on what to use, display, etc and tailor anything I own to MY likes & dislikes.


----------



## lorenw (Nov 20, 2013)

The Discovery Bar has not shown anything of interest to me ever. I know what I want to record, and set things I choose. I would surely remove it if possible, along with the other stuff I never use.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

I'd love the option to remove it, but at the very least, I wish it took up less real estate so the menu could be larger.


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

moonscape said:


> I'd love the option to remove it, but at the very least, I wish it took up less real estate so the menu could be larger.


Totally agree.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Especially since I unchecked most of the things in the prefs, it gives me stupid things like informercials sometimes!


----------



## strav24 (Jul 25, 2006)

The Discovery bar is not kid safe. Sometimes it has shown inappropriate images for kids, so when I go to put on a show for my kids, they might see some bloody or scary logo.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

strav24 said:


> The Discovery bar is not kid safe. Sometimes it has shown inappropriate images for kids, so when I go to put on a show for my kids, they might see some bloody or scary logo.


I would then recommend that you turn off all options except for Sports, which shouldn't have any scary images. Personally, I only have My Shows checked in the Settings, but sometimes it still shows other recommendations.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I think Sports is the only option I have turned off in the Discovery bar.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My only complaint is that it doesn't care about the channel selection. Telling me something to watch on a channel I have deselected is a waste. I have set it to Popular on Live TV, but that seems random. If it really asked the home office what was popular, perhaps it would be a good option.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

My 4 year old likes the Discovery bar as it shows images for shows she might want to watch (especially ones we didn't know we had recorded via Suggestions).


----------

